# Online Shops für Hardware mit Zusammenbau (Alternative zu Alternate)



## xexecutor (31. Juli 2015)

*Online Shops für Hardware mit Zusammenbau (Alternative zu Alternate)*

Hallo zusammen,

da Atelco und Hardwareversand ja jetzt so ziemlich am Ende sind suche ich derzeit eine brauchbare Alternative für PC`s (mit Zusammenbauoption)

Jetzt habe ich Warehouse2.de und Alternate.de als erste Anlaufstelle gefunden. Nur ist mir Alternate viel zu teuer. Bei Warehouse2.de bekomme ich auf meine Kundenanfragen gar keine Antwort, was mich persönlich dann schon direkt abschreckt.

Preislich war Alternate bei einem Rechner über 100-140€ teurer als Warehouse2. Das ist mir echt bisschen zu heftig...

Gibt es denn noch andere Shops mit einer Option auf Rechnerzusammenbau die nicht gleich 100€ dafür nehmen und auch noch teuerere Hardware haben ?

Hat da jemand noch ein paar Ideen oder Shops die eventuell nicht ganz so bekannt sind ?

Selber zusammenbauen bin ich zu faul, zudem mein Rechner ziemlich klein ausfallen soll (Steam-Box) und das auch für mich wesentlich mehr Arbeit ist, da hab ich diesmal keine Lust drauf. Das Ding soll direkt fertig sein.

Gruß


----------



## Research (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Online Shops für Hardware mit Zusammenbau (Alternative zu Alternate)*

CSV.de 60€ wollen die.

Bin da schon seit Jahren Kunde.


----------



## xexecutor (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Online Shops für Hardware mit Zusammenbau (Alternative zu Alternate)*



Research schrieb:


> CSV.de 60€ wollen die.
> 
> Bin da schon seit Jahren Kunde.



Das klingt ja gar nicht schlecht. Den Store werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Thx für die schnelle Info


----------



## biosmanager (1. August 2015)

*AW: Online Shops für Hardware mit Zusammenbau (Alternative zu Alternate)*

Auch wenn du keine Lust hast, würde ich es trotzdem selber machen. Wenn ich mir so anschau, was manche Shops da so zusammenschrauben, dann läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter. Und gerade bei so nem kleinen Rechner, würde ich drauf achten, dass alles so gebaut ist, wie man es will. Dann sparst du 60 Euro und es wird so, wie es sein soll.


----------



## xexecutor (1. August 2015)

*AW: Online Shops für Hardware mit Zusammenbau (Alternative zu Alternate)*

Ich glaub da bin ich echt zu faul für geworden. Hättest du mich vor 5 Jahren gefragt . Und so ein ITX Teil ist bestimmt auch nicht so easy wie ein normaler Tower...

Beim normalen Tower hätt ichs definitv selbst gemacht...auch mit meiner Faulheit 

Hab jetzt noch Mindfactory im Blick...die sind von den Teilen her auch billiger, aber der Einbau auch 100€ wie bei Alternate...


----------

